# Siemens/Murray ECSBPK02 (03,04) Interlock Kit -Have to Cut Dead Front Cover



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, both of these issues are known. I do not like Siemens interlock kits, they are cheap and thin metal.

As for installing the cover, you need to shut off the main breaker when putting the cover on or taking it off. Then it will work. Do NOT modify the cover of the panel or else you will need to replace it. 

There are some no-name breaker filler plates that will fit into the empty spaces over the interlock, not sure where I got them from though. I believe you can cut the plastic on Siemens breaker fillers to get them to fit as well. 

If I have a feeling that a customer might want a generator connection in the future, I will leave the top 4 spaces empty so that I can install the generator breaker and leave the empty spaces closed.

Also remember that you need to purchase a hold-down kit for the generator breaker to be compliant.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

It's ugly, but breaker seals backwards in spaces 2 and 4 should work. I prefer the look of some hackery with a blank plate and tek screws. If space allows, I also leave spaces 1-4 empty. Pro Tip for a new panel: Label circuits 1/3 Future Generator Breaker and make sure your company sticker is on the panel. You'll be back soon enough :thumbup:


----------

